# What would u do if ur dog bite you?



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't mean a dog which generally shows HA. I've never been bitten by one of my dogs, i've had 11 so far, none ever showing any HA. But have been bitten ( hand and calf) by 2 who knew me well. Turned out both were soon diagnosed w/ serious med problems. I guess I'd check out mine w/ the Vet.
But I had a conversation w/ someone recently that made me think. He's got a Jack Russell ' rescue' about 6 yrs old. He said he was rough housing w/ his young daughter one morning while wearing PJ's...the dog jumped up and bite him _there_, that's right. Required 4 stitches he said. I said, 'you've still got the dog?' yeah..., said he had mixed feelings because the dog was protecting his daughter....and if he brought the dog to shelter, no one would take a dog that had done that. Got to say I admire his commitment.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I've had my own dogs get me with there teeth playing tug but that was accidental. I had an ACD who was very rough when playing tug and would even do hang time on a spring pole. He got me a couple times but nothing serious. I was playing rough with him. Boy was BA. If I had one of my dogs turn on me.....first I would visit the vet and check for any undiagnosed med issues. If nothing comes up and they don't diagnose him or her with anything that could have triggered it I would have to consider euthanashia (sp?). People are to quick to make excuses for there dogs to avoid such things when in reality it is the only option and the responsible thing to do. Why wait for it to happen again when next time it could be worse.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would depend on the situation I would have to evaluate what caused the bite if it was protection or just over did it while playing got to carried away , if it was pain that caused it or if it was just out of the blue , If it was an out of the blue attack no provoction I would have a vet take a look over if nothing was found maybe look into having the temperment tested . Something unprovoked and no explanation I would really be faced with a hard decision I would have to think about the safety of my kids 1st and the dog may have to go to somewhere suitable if applicable or PTS.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm gonna cut to the chase.
theirs alot of bite situations,most understandable.
A bite,they out and out bite for no reason,theirs this bridge in okeechobee,theys lotsa gators under and around it.I'll throw the dog in and not feel A twinge of loss.I used to shoot them,or other folks dogs years ago.i've become green energy conscious.it also feeds nature. gators love dogs.I know.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wonder how a pit bull would do against a gator.. i got this image in my head now.. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogs have teeth and bite happen, it is the nature of the bite that is more important. Is the dog truly DA or was it because of another reason. A medical condition could cause a dog to bite and I would not blame the dog. Many times a bite like the example you gave is the result of a dog not understanding what is going on and if he felt the baby was being harmed he tried to protect her. Does that make the JRT a bad dog? No it means the owners should put him up if they want to wrestle.

I get calls a lot for dog bites and 9 times out of 10 it is not HA it is the circumstances surrounding the bite and is normally the humans fault.

You will get ppl that say no matter what if a dog bites put it down, but that thinking is more ignorance of dog behavior than anything else.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

william williamson said:


> I'm gonna cut to the chase.
> theirs alot of bite situations,most understandable.
> A bite,they out and out bite for no reason,theirs this bridge in okeechobee,theys lotsa gators under and around it.I'll throw the dog in and not feel A twinge of loss.I used to shoot them,or other folks dogs years ago.i've become green energy conscious.it also feeds nature. gators love dogs.I know.


You don't mess around William. Guess it would be doubly good for the environment if you could harvest the bad dog eating gators. I've had fried alligator, which I enjoyed... wonder if it would be any good smoked.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Theres such a wide range of circumstances hard to answer really.. worst case scenario the dog goes zzz


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Joewilly said:


> You don't mess around William. Guess it would be doubly good for the environment if you could harvest the bad dog eating gators. I've had fried alligator, which I enjoyed... wonder if it would be any good smoked.


really,I don't mess around,with as Performance Kennel stated,theirs ramifications to situations.I'm somewhat heavy handed with young dogs when in certain situations. as with pits, and my ACD, I have 2 very stubborn breeds. they get testy.I'm the one who isn't all foo foo with dogs.they get A smack,or I'll switch that as$ for them.
my relationship with them is much more personal and close. they are the item that I interact with the most in my life. they and i are together at least 16 hr. A day. they are on my bed, under my feet or in my lap, yeah,always one and the other waiting it's turn.
so i have A need for stricter discipline. for those who know, through good sense,or A bad situation, when you interact with an animal,especially tough minded breeds, you have to be and stay on top of them.
I love me some fresh gator. just moved to A small house. soon it'll be time to go get one. got a native american friend,Jake, he's micosukkee indian. they can take gator anytime. so I'm gonna go truss one up and bring it to him and fill my freezer. and soons I get A deep freeze, me and the dogs is gunna get us a pig or 3.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> really,I don't mess around,with as Performance Kennel stated,theirs ramifications to situations.I'm somewhat heavy handed with young dogs when in certain situations. as with pits, and my ACD, I have 2 very stubborn breeds. they get testy.I'm the one who isn't all foo foo with dogs.they get A smack,or I'll switch that as$ for them.
> my relationship with them is much more personal and close. they are the item that I interact with the most in my life. they and i are together at least 16 hr. A day. they are on my bed, under my feet or in my lap, yeah,always one and the other waiting it's turn.
> so i have A need for stricter discipline. for those who know, through good sense,or A bad situation, when you interact with an animal,especially tough minded breeds, you have to be and stay on top of them.
> I love me some fresh gator. just moved to A small house. soon it'll be time to go get one. got a native american friend,Jake, he's micosukkee indian. they can take gator anytime. so I'm gonna go truss one up and bring it to him and fill my freezer. and soons I get A deep freeze, me and the dogs is gunna get us a pig or 3.


With this breed to maintain some control in certain situations I can give a "I'll kill you look" and the dog knows to back off. I am pretty hard on my own dogs but not unfair. If I say knock it off and you ignore me..... I'll come at you like a banshee! lol Last night Barca kept barking for no reason and he did not take my threat as the real deal. I went flying into the dog run and he flipped over on his back, I really didn't even have to correct him but he thought I was going to kill him.... Peace for the rest of the night. While I will only resort to a hit or swat as a last resort, I think we are similar with not putting up with any  from the dogs.

LMAO I was at Holly's when I took her Crixus and we were working the dogs out front. Xena blew off Holly and she remembered real quick not to blow me off. Funny how I did not see her for several month but she still knew I meant business!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm hard on my dogs too... they know the look and they know not to mess w/ it.. Daisy will literally flop over and piss herself if i look at her crosseyed.. lol

they can tell by the way i carry myself if i'm angry w/ them..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> With this breed to maintain some control in certain situations I can give a "I'll kill you look" and the dog knows to back off. I am pretty hard on my own dogs but not unfair. If I say knock it off and you ignore me..... I'll come at you like a banshee! lol Last night Barca kept barking for no reason and he did not take my threat as the real deal. I went flying into the dog run and he flipped over on his back, I really didn't even have to correct him but he thought I was going to kill him.... Peace for the rest of the night. While I will only resort to a hit or swat as a last resort, I think we are similar with not putting up with any  from the dogs.
> 
> LMAO I was at Holly's when I took her Crixus and we were working the dogs out front. Xena blew off Holly and she remembered real quick not to blow me off. Funny how I did not see her for several month but she still knew I meant business!


Im the same way with mine, they know when im not playing around without having to resort to "popping" however there is always the occasion that it may be needed. For a while there they had zero respect for Ashley but ive been working with her and its gotten a lot better with her. With me though they know not to push my buttons too often because i will follow through. lol

Now for the OP, as others have said its going to depend on the situation. Did i fail as a trainer to my dog? Health issues? Defense? HA? Etc. There are too many variables so id have to go on a situation basis.

If its something that can be helped through training or various exercises id work with the dog, if theres any sign of health or HA (depending on the breed as well, a little HA is okay for certain breeds but generally unacceptable) ill PTS. ESPECIALLY if children are involved.

I have zero problem putting a dog to sleep if theres a legit reason for it.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

nice to see folk not squabble, and even those who use an agressive measure.
young dogs,full of pis$ and vinegar,they don't flip over til ya flip them, then they know who king doo doo is.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> would depend on the situation I would have to evaluate what caused the bite if it was protection or just over did it while playing got to carried away , if it was pain that caused it or if it was just out of the blue , If it was an out of the blue attack no provoction I would have a vet take a look over if nothing was found maybe look into having the temperment tested . Something unprovoked and no explanation I would really be faced with a hard decision I would have to think about the safety of my kids 1st and the dog may have to go to somewhere suitable if applicable or PTS.


I agree one 100%:goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its a Jack Russell TeRRORist ... LOL what do you expect?  really??

Thats right they are smart, pugnacious and tough and they know how to get you afraid so they can beat you up real good... LOL Thats what people should get if they want a protection dog..  nothing faster on sprint LOL "its your ( Y ) mister postman"


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

the damn truth.. my buddy has a JRT and its crazy..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Accidental bite: Stuff happens. I'll thump them on the head and tell them to be more careful.

With puppies: I give them to a certain age to work out the no-biting rule by yelping like a puppy and other non-confrontational means. When they get to certain age or size, I start biting back. This one pup I worked with was a mouthy little turd and also lacking in confidence. I was gentle with him at first while he was building his self-esteem. Later on, I started putting the smack down. Now he's a good kiddo. 

Redirection bite: Oh heck no, someone's getting owned for that. I'll allow a little leeway due to a high-stress situation, but its not going to be pretty. And it better be a snap-and-release bite. I've taken these in the middle of fights occasionally, and that's about the only situation where I can let it go.

Purposeful bite: I'd start by ruling out the health issues, but even there, I should be able to handle my dogs in any situation. If there was not a severe medical issue, that dog would be gone. It would break my heart, but I've had to do it before. I wont own another liability.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty much agree with the general consensus here. If there are no extenuating circumstances and if it's a genuine bite they'll go to sleep.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Same, it all depends on the dog and the situation but as a general rule. DIRT NAP


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't mind excite biter's some dog's will bite out of excitement I am not saying you shouldn't correct this but I wouldn't put one down for it. A truly human aggressive dog bites without warning it happen's unprovoked and you can't lay hands on the dog without it trying to kill your butt. I would never keep a dog like this alive. Bogart when he get's excited and you touch him like in the rear while you are playing he will turn around and nip your hand he does this when he's really excited or he's trying to get to our other dog AVA if you try and stop him he might turn around and nip you to get at the other dog but not hard it's a nip and release and I have put my foot where the sun doesn't shine for this. But this is NOT human aggression he is biting out of excitement he's still a pup with the brat attitude and I have corrected him when it's happened and it's gotten much better it was much worse when he was younger. Sometimes they can get you too while playing but this is an accident. Like I said human aggression is when you approach a dog and for no reason at all the dog bites or attacks you. That is true human aggression and those dog's need to be put down.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also I wanted to add there are different types of biter's 

Excite Biter's- dogs who will bite out of excitement 

Redirect Biter's - are dog's who will redirect on their handler's to get to another dog or animal. These dog's have to be carefully managed and typically require an exp handler. 

Human Aggresive Biter's- These dog's bite for no reason there are no underlying medical issues, they are not provoked they bite just because. These dog's are mentally unstable and genetically flawed in the head and need to be put down as they are a danger to society and mentally unsound. These dog's are unpredictable and can never be trusted or rehabilitated.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to all for the good responses


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Kill it... no excuses

i don't think there is any reason on this earth for MY dog to bite ME.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beia bit my lip once,I straight up smacked her upside the head(reflex)...hasn't bitten me since.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Either of my dogs bit me. Ooooohhh man. Lol they would get bit on their tail so hard! Trained my pups from an early age to never bite, play bite anything. They would play bite me as pups and everytime they did, I would bite them just a lil on their ears or tail. It stopped real quick. I cant imagine any scenario where my dog would bite me. Ive caused my dog SERIOUS pain, when she hurt she ripped her toenail, and I was trying to check it out and see the damage, and esp when I would try to wrap it or put antiseptic on it. My god she would go stir crazy if I went near it. But she never would of thought of biting me.


----------



## Bluedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on the situation, did the JRT run in and bite him, or was he barking and the owners thought it was funny so they carried on playing thereby making it worse.

I would let it slide purely on the fact that its a rescue dog and you can never truly know its past. Though it would be a one time only thing and I would put in extra training to avoid it happening again.

BTW I found JRT's to be very set in their ways once they get older, and they like to be the boss... always make sure the JRT knows it place in the house hold and knows your the boss as they will constantly test you <-- saying that, they are still great dogs and very caring


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

like every one else said depends on the situation and demeanor of the bite, if i was breaking up a fight it'd depend. it i was messing with the dog and the dog got mad and bit me id understand but i'd be po'd, if the dog full on grabbed onto me for no reason or bit me more than once in a single incident it'd probably be dead...


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly, the chance's are 9 out of 10 I would keep the dog, try to figure out why the bite happened and address the situation. I would manage the situation so I wouldn't put other people at risk...but I guess I am willing to take a bit of a personal risk with my own dog.

Our previous dog (Basset Hound) had some issues and also was a resource guarder (which was completely our fault because this was before I was interested in dog behavior and dog training...so in hindsight I can plainly see that _we_ were the cause of the problem not the dog)...anyway she gave my husband 4 stitches above his lip and snapped at us on occasion (again, easy to avoid and our fault when we caught a nip; lack of understanding, lack of training, basically our ignorance).

It's just me and my husband, no kids, very quiet lifestyle, very controlled household...the only time we would consider putting down a personal dog of ours would be if it was unpredictably trying to do serious damage to either one of us...in other words truly HA.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

This is interesting that this post came up again because I was just thinking about the situation myself .. I have been bit in the shelter more times then I can count 90% of the time it was my fault for making a stupid mistake of trusting a dog that I didnt really know .. But the other day we had a break out in my friends house . She has two females and a male , she lives and breathes crate and rotate . Has no children in the house { I just had to add that in there lol }.. Names of the dogs are Mimi , Bella and chopper { wanted you to know for when I am telling the story }. Well she has had several excitment fights before . None of them leading to anyone being bitten .. But the last one was really intense , to the point that even after seeing hundreds of "grudge" fights as I like to call them it made me a little nervous after it was all said and done with .. Chopper and Mimi 90% of the time get along unless there are "High drive" toys in the room . Now Chopper somehow found one of these toys and didnt want to give it up .. I hid the toy and told the owner okay no harm done .. Well She put mimi away and brought Bella out and she came out full force and attacked chopper with more force then I have ever seen .. She is not full bred {part cane corso we believe}. Well When I tied off chopper and the owner attempted to tie off bella she attacked the owner and slammed her to the ground , chopper started freaking out , I didnt want to let him go fearing that she would start fighting over the owner creating more damage . So I threw him in a crate and started whacking bella with the broom handle . Like I said she is not full pit so a breakstick in this case from the knowledge I know would not have worked and would have gotten me bit in the process of trying . What would you have done in this situation .. ?


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got bit twice by my dog and both times was my fault. I lost a complete nail and had a nice gash on my hand where his tooth ripped it open. This was during a lot of play and we went after the toy at the same time so I don't feel I was the target, the toy was. However, aggression wouldn't be tolerated and I would have to pts no matter how bad it hurt.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage has bit me before. He was in a deep deep sleep when it happened and I gave him a shove with my foot to move him and he swung round didnt even really wake up. then when he did it he was oh so sincere lol. Was my fault. I still have the momas boy


----------



## Bluedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Guess it also depends if your dogs bits you or a loved one.

If a dog bites me I can get over it quickly and therefore it would not be a bit issue, but if a dog bites a loved one its a completely different story.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

IzzosMommy said:


> This is interesting that this post came up again because I was just thinking about the situation myself .. I have been bit in the shelter more times then I can count 90% of the time it was my fault for making a stupid mistake of trusting a dog that I didnt really know .. But the other day we had a break out in my friends house . She has two females and a male , she lives and breathes crate and rotate . Has no children in the house { I just had to add that in there lol }.. Names of the dogs are Mimi , Bella and chopper { wanted you to know for when I am telling the story }. Well she has had several excitment fights before . None of them leading to anyone being bitten .. But the last one was really intense , to the point that even after seeing hundreds of "grudge" fights as I like to call them it made me a little nervous after it was all said and done with .. Chopper and Mimi 90% of the time get along unless there are "High drive" toys in the room . Now Chopper somehow found one of these toys and didnt want to give it up .. I hid the toy and told the owner okay no harm done .. Well She put mimi away and brought Bella out and she came out full force and attacked chopper with more force then I have ever seen .. She is not full bred {part cane corso we believe}. Well When I tied off chopper and the owner attempted to tie off bella she attacked the owner and slammed her to the ground , chopper started freaking out , I didnt want to let him go fearing that she would start fighting over the owner creating more damage . So I threw him in a crate and started whacking bella with the broom handle . Like I said she is not full pit so a breakstick in this case from the knowledge I know would not have worked and would have gotten me bit in the process of trying . What would you have done in this situation .. ?


i think break stick is something you shouldnt use on 2 dogs that arent apbt but if your prying her off the owner i really dont think the owners gonna bite you.

@blue why would it matter if its you or a loved one? if the bite is unwarranted then there is something wrong and needs to be immediately corrected. short story story when my mom was like 20 she got attacked by her ex husbands brothers rottie(un warranted attack my mom would never hurt or antagonize a dog), they got the dog offa her took it to the back and well it was the end of the road for the dog that simple thats how i think it should go. i've had an accidental bite its easy to figure out the difference between an accidental bite and a bite thats out of aggression(other than breaking up a situation between 2 dogs), but a dog that redirects at the owner and keeps going after the owner after an initial bite imo needs to be culled. just my opinion


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IzzosMommy said:


> This is interesting that this post came up again because I was just thinking about the situation myself .. I have been bit in the shelter more times then I can count 90% of the time it was my fault for making a stupid mistake of trusting a dog that I didnt really know .. But the other day we had a break out in my friends house . She has two females and a male , she lives and breathes crate and rotate . Has no children in the house { I just had to add that in there lol }.. Names of the dogs are Mimi , Bella and chopper { wanted you to know for when I am telling the story }. Well she has had several excitment fights before . None of them leading to anyone being bitten .. But the last one was really intense , to the point that even after seeing hundreds of "grudge" fights as I like to call them it made me a little nervous after it was all said and done with .. Chopper and Mimi 90% of the time get along unless there are "High drive" toys in the room . Now Chopper somehow found one of these toys and didnt want to give it up .. I hid the toy and told the owner okay no harm done .. Well She put mimi away and brought Bella out and she came out full force and attacked chopper with more force then I have ever seen .. She is not full bred {part cane corso we believe}. Well When I tied off chopper and the owner attempted to tie off bella she attacked the owner and slammed her to the ground , chopper started freaking out , I didnt want to let him go fearing that she would start fighting over the owner creating more damage . So I threw him in a crate and started whacking bella with the broom handle . Like I said she is not full pit so a breakstick in this case from the knowledge I know would not have worked and would have gotten me bit in the process of trying . What would you have done in this situation .. ?


That is a total redirect and I would have that dog evaluated and maybe put down and here's why. It is one thing to get bit when in a dog fight, you get in the way, you surprise the dog and they think you are another dog, and so one but in those cases the dog should bite once then realizes it made a mistake, or it is only one grip. A dog who attackers a person like that multiple times is not a sound dog IMO and I would consider putting that dog down. That is a very dangerous dog to be able to redirect on a human and continue to attack.



stonerreakinhavok said:


> i think break stick is something you shouldnt use on 2 dogs that arent apbt but if your prying her off the owner i really dont think the owners gonna bite you.
> 
> @blue why would it matter if its you or a loved one? *if the bite is unwarranted then there is something wrong and needs to be immediately corrected.*


That is the whole thing, dogs are dogs and they have teeth and people get bit doing stupid things and it does not mean the dog is a bad dog. Unwarranted bites on the other hand, or a redirect to the point of attacking a human is grounds for PTS.

I will share Barca's story and how I got him back. I told Jaida that he would be DA if left with other dogs but because he was a pup she would not listen. Barca attacked her Rottie (I think it was the rottie) and she gabbed Barca by the waist and drug him back, he spun around and nailed her on the leg. Now Barca is the highest drive dog I have ever owned and he has a tendency to hold on when he goes into the zone. He gripped her leg and did not let go right away. That scared her and she told me she was going to put him down. It just goes to show you what an idiot people can be if they do not understand dogs and know how to properly break up a dog fight. You never grab a dog around the waist the chances of them spinning on you are high. He did not attack her her spun and bit once and held on. an unexperienced owner like her thought he was not sound and wanted to destroy one of my best dogs in my kennel and for reasons like this is why I only Co-own dogs. Because of the contract she signed she had to send him back to me. Now I did temperament test him to make sure there was nothing wrong and he is the sweetest dog and have never come close to biting me and has shown no DA here because he lives by himself. I can take him and his brother out on leash together and they are fine but if I left them off leash I am sure they would get into it.

These dogs are not for novice handlers (especially most of these game bred dogs) stupidity can lead to a dog bite and the dog still be perfectly sound.
Many bites like the one I described happen when people do not know how to properly manage these dogs. I get lots of dog bite evaluation calls where a dog as bitten or attacked someone. about 98% of the time it is from stupid people and we do not need to put the dog down.

My friend Boston Terrier just bit her child in the face, this is a baby who was born right when Justin was born and they are friends. They were letting the baby terrorize the poor Boston and the Boston was trying to be patient till she could not handle it any more and gave a warning nip. They wanted to place the dog but the dog is fine, control your baby and you will not have these issues. Justin is never allowed to bother the dogs and only is free with them when I am right there to make sure he is gentle. He is 10 months old and I have already taught him gentle and now he pets instead of hits. All examples of dogs being put in bad situations and in the end they will act like dogs.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> That is a total redirect and I would have that dog evaluated and maybe put down and here's why. It is one thing to get bit when in a dog fight, you get in the way, you surprise the dog and they think you are another dog, and so one but in those cases the dog should bite once then realizes it made a mistake, or it is only one grip. A dog who attackers a person like that multiple times is not a sound dog IMO and I would consider putting that dog down. That is a very dangerous dog to be able to redirect on a human and continue to attack.
> 
> That is the whole thing, dogs are dogs and they have teeth and people get bit doing stupid things and it does not mean the dog is a bad dog. Unwarranted bites on the other hand, or a redirect to the point of attacking a human is grounds for PTS.


This is what I told her and will continue to tell her .. as of now bella is in a outside kennel .. I will share with her your thoughts also .. 
And also I didnt say the owner was going to bite me ,, Bella is a Cane corso and in trying to use a break stick I would have been bitten in the process.She had a good grip on her OWNERS arm and we couldnt get her to let go ...


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

IzzosMommy said:


> This is what I told her and will continue to tell her .. as of now bella is in a outside kennel .. I will share with her your thoughts also ..
> And also I didnt say the owner was going to bite me ,, Bella is a Cane corso and in trying to use a break stick I would have been bitten in the process.She had a good grip on her OWNERS arm and we couldnt get her to let go ...


woulda shot it dead if it was me


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

william williamson said:


> I'm gonna cut to the chase.
> theirs alot of bite situations,most understandable.
> A bite,they out and out bite for no reason,theirs this bridge in okeechobee,theys lotsa gators under and around it.I'll throw the dog in and not feel A twinge of loss.I used to shoot them,or other folks dogs years ago.i've become green energy conscious.it also feeds nature. gators love dogs.I know.


 right on.! give em to the gators, or funnier maybe give em to the pigs 



cEElint said:


> i'm hard on my dogs too... they know the look and they know not to mess w/ it.. Daisy will literally flop over and piss herself if i look at her crosseyed.. lol
> 
> they can tell by the way i carry myself if i'm angry w/ them..


 This is exact! When you got it like that  From expression my dogs know what time it is..



william williamson said:


> nice to see folk not squabble, and even those who use an agressive measure.
> young dogs,full of pis$ and vinegar,they don't flip over til ya flip them, then they know who king doo doo is.


chokehold, flipped with the back legs locked until that tail tucks. never again 



performanceknls said:


> That is the whole thing, dogs are dogs and they have teeth and people get bit doing stupid things and it does not mean the dog is a bad dog. Unwarranted bites on the other hand, or a redirect to the point of attacking a human is grounds for PTS.
> 
> dogs being put in bad situations and in the end they will act like dogs.


Knowing the difference in the bite is what answers the question.. :goodpost:as always


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't like to see dogs pts....But there is a need for it,and this is one of those times.
I agree with PK on this one. It could be the face next time,and she wont be as lucky.


----------

